# Alkanet Root



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am wanting to make a lavender soap using lavender essential oil and alkanet root for coloring. I want to swirl it, but I am unsure how to do that. Can anyone give me advice for a nice purple swirl?

I am also looking for a good moisturizing soap and lotion recipe. I have the following oils:
Unrefined Coconut,Palm,Sunflower,Avocado,Sweet almond,and Castor. I also have Cocoa and Shea Butter.

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I tried using alkanet root for purple, but it still ended up going grey. Are you familiar with using soapcalc.net ? This will help you to create the recipe that you want. Those are all super nice oils, and you can come up with a nice soap. I love Cocoa butter in soap, but quit using it except for my bastille. Coconut, palm, castor, and avocado would make for a really nice soap. Using coconut at less than 18% for a less stripping soap, but good bubbles. Palm creates a harder bar, castor helps bubbles and conditioning (use in small amounts 5-8% to start), and avocado/sunflower/or Sweet almond for more "moisturizing".

You really need to figure out how a lye calculator works, and soapcalc.net is a really good place to start.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've used alkanet root and I like it. You can see the pic I posted on here recently - I think it's under an "Uplands mold" title. I have not done a swirly with it yet, but I would like to, however for me, it would be tricky. I let the alkanet root sit in sunflower oil in a jar. I strain it before I use it and add the whole amount of steeped sunflower oil at the correct weight for my batch. To do a swirl with it, I would have to do two separate batches and, LOL, I don't think I'm ready for that yet.

Good luck.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> I've used alkanet root and I like it. You can see the pic I posted on here recently - I think it's under an "Uplands mold" title. I have not done a swirly with it yet, but I would like to, however for me, it would be tricky. I let the alkanet root sit in sunflower oil in a jar. I strain it before I use it and add the whole amount of steeped sunflower oil at the correct weight for my batch. To do a swirl with it, I would have to do two separate batches and, LOL, I don't think I'm ready for that yet.
> 
> Good luck.


Did your alkanet go purple? How much did you use? Mine went grey.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have used alkanet and sometimes it looked grey and sometimes a pale lavender. Same formula so maybe the milk in different stages of lactation. Who knows. I did not find it to be dependable for me so I moved on.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Titanium Dioxide prevents it from going grey. I think its 1/4 teaspoon per lb of oils or something like that. I stopped using alkanet because its unreliable in its coloring.
Tam


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Interesting about the TD. Although, I try not to use that as it tends to speed up trace. I have too hard of a time with speedy trace as it is.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Blues and purples will turn gray. I always use TD in order to keep the color. Barb told me to try it, I did, my color stayed. So I use it.
Tam


----------



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I used the Alkanet root and it is greyish looking. I didn't have any TD but that is ok. I'll let you know the color in a few weeks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I infuse 2.5 Tbsp PPO. I use sunflower oil. I use the sunflower oil as 15% of my total oils. I keep it in a jar and stir the jar every now and then for a couple of days, then I just let it sit. I'll stir it again when I'm ready to use it and strain through cheap cheesecloth.

Mine turns from red (before lye mixture) to green to grey to lavender. It takes a few days for it to turn to lavender. I have one that is a few months old and it is still lavender.

I have read that you get the best color if you use non-discoloring oils, eo's, and fo's.

Hope your color turns, Christy.


----------

